# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Plagas importantes del huerto ecológico

## Bruno Cillóniz

Un huerto ecológico es sinónimo de biodiversidad. En algunos casos nuestros cultivos atraen a fauna útil y beneficiosa, y en otros casos se ve atraída por plagas que perjudican a las plantas. Hay muchísima fauna útil que se utiliza de manera exitosa para combatir plagas. ¿De qué plagas estamos hablando?  
Una de las bases en las que se asienta la ecología es la contribución y protección medioambiental, y el aprovechamiento de los recursos que la naturaleza nos ofrece. Con respecto a este último, como ya comentamos en las asociaciones buenas y malas de los cultivos, determinadas plantas actúan como repelentes de plagas, ayudando al crecimiento de otras. Pero este no es el objetivo de esta entrada, si no conocer los principales insectos y moluscos que nos podemos encontrar. Los tratamientos naturales ya los veremos.  *La mosca blanca* 
Es una plaga muy habitual en los cultivos. Son picadores-chupadores del material vegetal, dañando nuestro huerto ecológico. Se sitúan en el envés de la hoja por lo que a menudo si hacemos una pasada rápida de nuestras plantas no conseguimos verla. La manera de identificarla es muy fácil, y consiste en mirar en el envés de las hojas y observar puntos blancos, o bien mover la planta, la mosca blanca, que puede volar, saldrá revoloteando. Suele ser muy común en crucíferas, donde causan grandes estragos en los cultivos.  * 
Pulgón* 
Los pulgones también son los grandes chupadores de nuestras plantas en el huerto ecológico. Forman una gran comunidad donde atacan en masa y de forma gregaria los cultivos. Además, también se asocian con las hormigas en un intercambio alimentación-protección. Las hormigas se aprovechan de la melaza azucarada que los pulgones producen y a cambio de esto, las hormigas protegen los pulgones de depredadores.    *Araña roja* 
La araña roja es un ácaro de muy pequeño tamaño (0,5 mm), que suele aprovecharse de las plantas de nuestro huerto ecológico cuando el ambiente es seco. Es una plaga fácilmente identificable porque teje telarañas alrededor del cultivo. A menudo observaremos hojas enlazadas por telas, o cuando la plaga está muy extendida, toda la planta rodeada de esta tela. Su modo de actuar consiste en chupar y succionar todo el material vegetal, por lo que, con el tiempo, debilita y desfallece a la planta. Mucho cuidado porque también se sitúan en el envés de las hojas, como la mosca blanca, por lo que en los inicios, lo mismo no podemos ver a a la araña roja con facilidad.    *Trips* 
Los trips, de la orden de los tisanópteros, son unos pequeños insectos de pocos milímetros de tamaño. Son chupadores que se sitúan en el envés de la hoja, alimentándose de la savia de las plantas, debilitándolas lentamente. Existen tratamientos naturales y plantas que curan plantas, por lo que si controlamos el trips no tiene por qué llegar a ser un problema grave.    *Orugas de la col* 
Las orugas de la col aparecen frecuentemente en el huerto ecológico. Suelen ser comunes en crucíferas o brasicas, como repollo, coliflor, coles de Bruselas, etc. Las orugas se alimentan de las hojas, que en este caso no succionan si no que las muerden, a pareciendo agujeros u hojas mordidas, dejando únicamente los nervios centrales.    *Escarabajo de la patata* 
Esta plaga ataca principalmente a los tubérculos como la patata, pero en ausencia de ella, se pasa a otras solanáceas (berenjenas, tomates, etc). Los adultos sitúan sus huevos en el envés de las hojas, donde crecen las larvas que devoran rápidamente todas las hojas.    *Caracoles y babosas* 
Estos moluscos herbívoros se alimentan de las hojas de los cultivos del huerto ecológico. Provocan agujeros y mordeduras en las hojas y son fácilmente identificables porque dejan un líquido mucoso que al secar se adquiere un aspecto brillante. Salen cuando el tiempo está húmedo (cuando ha llovido). Si hay muchos caracoles en el huerto, pueden llegar a producir daños graves sobre las plantas.    *Gusano del alambre* 
Este pequeño coleóptero que nos acompaña en nuestro huerto producen galerías en las raíces de nuestras plantas. La larva se asemeja al ciempiés (forma cilíndrica y longitud entre 2 y 5 centímetros). Causa estragos cultivos como la patata, donde construye galerías horizontales. Si el suelo es fresco y tiene humedad, eres más susceptible de recibir a este pequeño enemigo del huerto.    *Minadores de hoja* 
Estos pequeños dípteros construyen galerías visibles a ojo humano sobre las hojas de los cultivos. Cuando el daño es grande, provocan defoliaciones sobre los cultivos. Esta plaga es muy fácil de identificar y tan sólo nos basta con hacer una comprobación periódica de las hojas, sobre todo en verano, o cuando en temporada de calor.   
Hay muchísimos más, pero sí que están los más importantes. Si nos quitamos mosca blanca, arañas, pulgones y orugas ya tenemos un buen camino en el cultivo de nuestras plantas.  *Fuente: Agromática | Agricultura de carácter técnico*Temas similares: VENTA FORMULAS FERTILIZANTES FOLIARES, ADHERENTES, HERBICIDA ECOLOGICO !!! Artículo: Puno declara a la quinua cultivada como producto ecológico y orgánico Zimbabue: las abejas un medio de ingreso factible y ecológico Reclaman aprobación de ley sobre fomento ecológico Investigan posible daño ecológico tras derrame de aceite en Moquegua

----------


## kscastaneda

Productos biologicos y extractos oleosos para control de : 
Larvas, gusanos, orugas --> Bacillus thuringiensis var Kurstaki  70 ml/mochila    S/. 95 x lt.
Para mosca blanca --> Extracto oleoso de plantas aromaticas   50 ml/mochila   S/. 95 x lt.
Para enfermedades como mildiu y ceniza --> Bacillus subtilis 80 ml/mochila   S/. 200 x lt.
Nutriente foliar para sus plantas 20-20-20 x lt --> S/. 16
Fertilizante para la maceta, jardín  BIOMIC NPK --> S/. 10 x kg. 
Envios garantizados a nivel nacional....

----------


## Perico

Ing. Carlos, y que productos recomienda para la mosca Prodiplosis (Cecydomidae)..?

----------

